# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  ARROZ ¿Virús de la hoja blanca por Sogata ó NEMATODOS?

## kscastaneda

Señores buenas noches, ultimamente estoy viajando mucho razón por la cual no he estado participando mucho en el foro; me doy el tiempo ponerles al tanto de esto : nuestros productores arroceros de la zona de Guadalupe, Limóncarro, Ciudad de Dios.... indican lo siguiente : 
* Ingeniero la Sogata le aplicamos de todo y hasta en sobredosis y sigue el problema de la hoja blanca, esta incontrolable. 
Cuando lleve post-grado MIP-UNT el Dr. Jorge Llontop Llaque nos manifesto que al arroz le están atacando 2 nematodos que acontinuación detallo : 
1. _Hirschmanniella oryzae_
2. _Aphelenchoides besseyi_ 
Los nematodos ocasionan un debilitamiento de la planta porque se alimentan de sus nutrientes y por tanto ocasionan el desabastecimiento en el follaje y se observan las manchas blancas.  
Ojo no todos los nematodos hacen nodulos, algunos ocasionan descortezamiento y las puntas de las raices abultadas. 
¿Que pasaría si aplicamos magnesio con zinc al follaje de arroz y se vuelve a pigmentar? 
Les comparto unas diapositivas. 
Cordial saludo. 
Pd.: Voy a compartir algo muy interesante en mi Blog sobre los nematodos espero pronto.Temas similares: hoja de oregano para exportacion ¿ QUE LE PASA A ESTE MAIZ ?...¿mc elementos, genetico, virus, fitotoxicidad?? El virus PCV2 puede reducir la producción porcina en un 30% Repositorio de nematodos contribuye al bienestar de la agricultura INIA apuesta por la biotecnología para crear frutos resistentes a virus

----------


## cesar88mc

Ing. Castañeda, buenas noches,agradeceria que m ayude con informacion para poder armar mi proyecto de tesis, y coordinar algunas cosas, si pudiese o contara con el tiempo envieme la informacion a cesar88mc@hotmail.com. 
Cesar Mendoza Ch.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Creo que deberias hacer un examen de nematodes primero y colgarlos para dar con el problema exactamente y si fuera con fotografias de microscopio mediante metodo de tinción para nematodos ectoparasitos seria mejor.

----------

